# Welche AIO für Fractal Design R5, 5900x, x570 Tomahawk



## TheMopse (16. November 2020)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich habe nun den 5900x und bin etwas enttäuscht von meinem alten Dark Rock Pro 3 und wollte mir nun mal eine AIO zulegen. Soll oben montiert werden.  

Ich habe mal geguckt und mir ist die Arctic Liquid Freezer ins Auge gefallen. Würde der 420  in mein Gehäuse passen? Habe mal grob gemessen bin mir aber unsicher. Hat jemand Erfahrungen?

Oder doch lieber eine Nummer kleiner? Oder doch was anderes? 

Bin für alles offen. 

Danke schonmal


----------



## IICARUS (16. November 2020)

Das geht, aber ohne den Laufwerkskäftig.
Bedeutet, du wirst die optischen Laufwerke oben ausbauen müssen, da der Radiator diesen Platz braucht.








						Define R5
					






					www.fractal-design.com
				




Im allgemeinem finde ich es kein Wunder wenn User über schlechte Temperaturen klagen und ich dann sehe das solch eine Gehäuse vorne komplett verschlossen ist. Denn woher soll die Luft zum ansaugen rein kommen?! Klar das Gehäuse hat diese kleinen Schlitze seitlich, aber das ganze ist mehr schlecht als recht. Mach mal dein Seitenteil auf und dann wirst du merken das dein Dark Rock Pro 3 besser kühlen wird.

Was für Temperaturen erreichst du und komm mir jetzt bitte nicht mit Prime95 daher, denn das Programm stresst dein Prozessor so stark aus das du auch Anwendungen haben müsstest was die selbe Leistung abverlangt. Das wird aber meist nicht der Fall sein und dann wird auch oft mir AVX getestet was die Temperaturen nochmals gut hoch treibt. Teste daher dein System mit Programmen und Spiele die du wirklich täglich nutzt, denn Prime95 wirst du mit Sicherheit nicht im Hintergrund mit am laufen haben!

Eine Wasserkühlung hat den Vorteil ein Radiator an beliebige Position zu setzen und durch die Größe des Radiators kann schon was abgekühlt werden. Der Hauptvorteil eines großen Radiators ist aber mit bestimmten Temperaturen niedrigere Drehzahlen zu erreichen und so leiser zu werden. Aber eine Wasserkühlung ist besonders mit dem Prozessor kein Wunderwerk und damit wirst du auch keine utopischen niedrigen Temperaturen erreichen. Zwar ist die Wassertemperatur dazu ausschlaggebend und hier spielt natürlich auch die Drehzahl der Lüfter eine Rolle, aber ab einer bestimmten Auslastung wird der Kern eine bestimmte Temperatur erreichen was nicht weiter abgeführt werden kann, daher wirst du ein Prozessor nicht auf 10°C runter kühlen können, selbst dann nicht wenn du 10 solcher 420er Radiatoren verbauen würdest.

Hauptvorteil einer Wasserkühlung ist auch alles aufgeräumter zu haben und nichts zu verdecken. So können auch Arbeitsspeicher verwendet werden die schöne RGBs haben und mit umbauten kommt man immer noch überall dran.

In deinem Fall ist dein Gehäuse der Knackpunkt, denn die Front ist sowas von verschlossen das Lüfter höher drehen müssen um ein bestimmten Luftzug zu erzeugen. Im übrigem braucht auch eine Wasserkühlung Luft, denn das Wasser kühlt nur dann wenn es selbst durch ein Radiator herunter gekühlt wird. Kann der Radiator nur warme Luft deiner Grafikkarte bekommen kann es nur bis zu dieser Temperatur herunter kühlen. Aus diesem Grund kannst du dir selbst ausrechnen wie warm es wird wenn deine Grafikkarte dazu sorgt das es im Gehäuse über 50°C herrschen. Daher muss auch ausreichend Luft rein damit die Luft im Gehäuse kühler wird, denn damit würde oben der Radiator abgekühlt werden.

Vorne ein Radiator wäre zum teil besser, weil du dann mit der Luft aus dem Raum kühlst, es wird dir aber warme Luft zuführen weshalb deine Grafikkarte auch von abhängig wird. Es bringt dir daher nichts dir ein 420er Radiator zu verbauen wenn die Luft zum kühlen dazu weg bleibt.

Es gibt dann ganz besonders schlaue Gehäuse, die verschließen auch ihre Front und dadurch das nun Lüfter schneller drehen müssen um ausreichen Luft fördern zu können wird das ganze System lauter. Das ganze wird dann mit Dämmmatten ausgestattet damit das System wieder etwas eingedämmt wird. Mein System ist selbst mit Last in Games komplett lautlos und habe keinerlei Dammmatten verbaut. Die Kunst liegt nämlich darin ausreichen Luft mit langsam laufende Lüfter zu fördern damit Lüfter nicht schnell drehen müssen. Luft muss daher von sich aus mit niedriger Drehzahl der Lüfter an die Kühler gelangen damit das ganze kühl und leise wird.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. November 2020)

Die AiO wird auch nicht viel besser abschneiden, das liegt nicht am Kühler, sondern am inneren Aufbau der CPU. Hohe Temperaturen sind bei 7nm normal und auch nicht bedenklich. Solange die CPU unter 90°C bleibt, ist es egal.


----------



## IICARUS (16. November 2020)

Das kommt noch dazu und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der "Dark Rock Pro 3" so schlecht abschneiden soll, denn der gehört zu einem der guten Luftkühler. Wenn dann doch die Temperaturen dazu schlecht abschneiden wird entweder mit Prime95 getestet oder das Gehäuse hat keine gute Luftzirkulation. Natürlich kann man sich solch eine AIO verbauen, was ich persönlich schon aus optischen Gründen einem Luftkühler vorziehen würde.


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man sich solch eine AIO verbauen, was ich persönlich schon aus optischen Gründen einem Luftkühler vorziehen würde


Der Vorteil des Luftkühlers ist, dass du keine lärmende Pumpe hast, denn das ist ja immer das Problem bei den Wasserkästen.


----------



## IICARUS (16. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Vorteil des Luftkühlers ist, dass du keine lärmende Pumpe hast, denn das ist ja immer das Problem bei den Wasserkästen.


Das ist heute oft gar nicht mehr der Fall. Denn das ganze wird heute schon sehr auf Siltent aufgebaut. Bei der neuen AIO von Alphacool (Aurora) meines Sohnes musste ich ins Sichtfenster des Ausgleichsbehälter der AIO schauen um überhaupt sehen zu können das die Pumpe sich darin dreht. Denn im Testlauf in der Hand gehalten konnte ich weder eine Vibration spüren, noch was hören. Zudem kommt noch dazu das meist Lüfter so schnell drehen müssen das sie ein Pumpengeräusch übertönen würden. Nachteil einer AIO ist das Pumpen nicht entkoppelt werden können und einige neue AIOs haben daher Pumpen nicht mehr direkt am Kühler verbaut sondern zwischen den der Wasserleitung und sind sozusagen dann auch freischwebend, da sie nirgendwo fest mit dran verbaut sind.

Mit einer cutom Wakü ist es ja auch nicht anders, denn wird hier die Pumpe separat verbaut kann diese so gut entkoppelt werden das sie so leise wird und kaum bis gar nicht mehr aus dem Gehäuse zu hören ist. Meine zumindest kann ich aus meinem Gehäuse mit niedriger Drehzahl nicht raus hören.

Deine Aussage trifft daher nicht zu jeder AIO zu.


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das ist heute oft gar nicht mehr der Fall. Denn das ganze wird heute schon sehr auf Siltent aufgebaut. Bei der neuen AIO von Alphacool (Aurora) meines Sohnes musste ich ins Sichtfenster des Ausgleichsbehälter der AIO schauen um überhaupt sehen zu können das die Pumpe sich darin dreht.


das Teil hatte ich auch mal, gleich wieder entsorgt, da sich die Lüfter nicht weiter herunter regeln ließen als 800rpm und daher nicht leise genug. Da nützt dann eine leise Pumpe auch nichts.
Beim Pure Loop genau anders herum. Die Lüfter sind gut, die Pumpe ist viel zu laut.


----------



## IICARUS (16. November 2020)

Bei AIOs hast du selten gute Lüfter und wer da absolut besser werden möchte muss da ehe bessere Lüfter drauf packen. Ganz davon abgesehen das die Lüfter einer Grafikkarte dann ehe noch dazu kommen und es am ende ehe nicht viel ausmachen wird. Diese 800 U/min haben auch ihren Sinn, weil solch eine AIO Wasserkühlung keine Steuerung nach Wassertemperatur hat und so sichergestellt werden soll das eine gewisse Drehzahl der Lüfter immer anliegen wird. Denn laufen die Lüfter zu langsam und werden versehentlich nicht hoch geregelt würde das Wasser eine bestimmte Temperatur übersteigen was dann schon kritisch werden würde. Denn bei Luft wird vorher der Prozessor anfangen sich herunter zu takten, eine Wassertemperatur die 50-60°C übersteigt könnte durch den Druck und auch das manche Dichtungen nachlassen können auslaufen. Denn wieso sollte sonst ALC Lüfter drauf verbauen die nicht unter 800 U/min runter geregelt werden können?!

Das wird deshalb schon sein Grund haben.


----------



## Phil17 (18. November 2020)

Wenn du Bock auf ne AiO hast kauf eine.
Ich hatte in meinem alten PC diesen riesen Kühler(noch auf meinem Bild zusehen)War damals mein erster selbstgebauter PC also nur über Hardware informiert und sonst keine Ahnung gehabt.

Ohne Gehäuselüfter war der Kühler OK. Mit anständigem Luftstrom  war er viel besser.
Bei der AiO das gleiche.
Meine AiO hängt auch oben, wo du deine hin haben willst, allerdings habe ich nur 280mm, was finde ich vollkommen ausreicht. Es hängt ein übertakteter  i5 9600k dran und habe ca. 55°-60° beim Zocken, bei Silentbetrieb.
Das Ding pustet dann aber kräftig warme Luft aus dem Deckel.

Erwarte aber mit der AiO keine Wunder, meine Freund hat den 8600k mit dem Dark Rock 4 und ähnliche Temperaturen, allerdings nicht ganz so hoch getaktet. Preisunteschied damals fast 60€.

Ich habe im Boden 3 Lüfter die Luft ins Gehäuse pusten und seitlich 3 welche mit denen der AiO die Luft wieder raus befördern. Die warme Luft der Graka Richtung Deckel zur AiO pusten, hat bei mir keinen Temp unterschied gemacht, generell die Lüfter einbauen aber schon gute 10° minus im ganzen System.

Zur Lautstärke kann ich mich nur IICARUS anschließen, habe die  NZXT x62 und die Pumpe ist lautlos, die Lüfter sind OK. (Silent und Ausgeglichenes Profil)  Im Performance Profil hört man Pumpe und Lüfter deutlich, dieses Profil benutze ich aber nie.

Grundsätzlich würde ich erstmal Gehäuselüfter verbauen und schauen.
Wenns nur um die Kühlung geht würde ich den Aufpreis zu einer AiO nicht investieren und einen guten Luftkühler nehmen.
Kommt die Optik und die Montage ins Spiel finde ich die AiO super, da braucht man nur 2 Hände keine 4.

Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## IICARUS (18. November 2020)

Im Grunde ist es genau was ich auch aussagen wollte, die beste Kühlung bringt nichts wenn der Luftstrom im Gehäuse schlecht ist. In diesem Sinn muss man schauen Lüfter zu verbauen damit sich dieser Sachverhalt verbessern kann. Auch mit einer geschlossenen Front, da uns auch nicht bekannt ist wie es beim TE aussieht.


----------

